# Some Phoenix regulars are sold on Waymo✔️



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

*What's it like to run errands in a self-driving car? Some Phoenix regulars are sold on Waymo*

it's slow around people or trees and can be slow to turn in an intersection, but it also feels very safe,"✔ says Barbara Adams, 68, of Tempe, who, along with her husband, Jim, regularly uses the Waymo self-driving Chrysler Pacifica Hybrids to hit the local mall.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...-road-miles-they-aim-public-debut/1536441002/


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> it's slow around people or trees and can be slow to turn in an intersection, but it also feels very safe


holy oxymoron, batman !!!


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> holy oxymoron, batman !!!


Swing and a Miss batgirl

Cautious operation of a vehicle is associated with safety.
Subsequently no contradiction of terms exist


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

More time for those YOUNGER than 68 to abuse the car.
Many from boredom due to turtle like pace.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> More time for those YOUNGER than 68 to abuse the car.
> Many from boredom due to turtle like pace.


solid statistical, historical & documented reasons why young men pay higher vehicle insurance premiums.

Ever notice some private pre-owned car sale copy highlight "adult owned" in advertisement.

I could never comprehend Why a young man earning below minimum wage (after expenses) as an uber driver, aka: "the working poor", would abuse his Only revenue generating asset while increasing the probability of costly untimely repairs, maintenance and worse.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

He wont be abusing his.
He will abuse Waymo bus.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

Lilla Gaffney 29YO millennial, a Phoenix-area software product specialist, has been using Waymo's self-driving cars to hit the gym and run other daily errands, and loves being alone with only a robot at the helm. (Photo: Waymo)

Folks prefer solitary to a uber driver yacking away


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Lilla Gaffney 29YO millennial, a Phoenix-area software product specialist, has been using Waymo's self-driving cars to hit the gym and run other daily errands, and loves being alone with only a robot at the helm. (Photo: Waymo)
> 
> Folks prefer solitary to a uber driver yacking away


Some folks DESERVE SOLITARY CONFINEMENT.

Transhumanists do not yet realize what they create.

And what will be Destroyed.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I checked the Phoenix forum to see what topics they’ve discussed back to the middle of May. Not one mention of Waymo.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> I checked the Phoenix forum to see what topics they've discussed back to the middle of May. Not one mention of Waymo.


What's your point? That Uber drivers are in denial?

We've known that for years.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> What's your point? That Uber drivers are in denial?
> 
> We've known that for years.


Nothing significant seems to be going on in the Phoenix market which is the same as reports we get from drivers in the other markets where Waymo is testing.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> What's your point? That Uber drivers are in denial?
> 
> We've known that for years.


Yes, drivers are in denial that they are the only rideshare drivers on the road today that are doing paid rides. Clearly.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

I welcome a robot to replace me toiling @ a menial labor, below minimum wage P/T gig.
Frees me up to complete my medical studies.....STAT!

A computer car couldn’t kill as many annually as human drivers currently do*
Greatest savings of human life is outlawing private car ownership. JMO


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Seven77 said:


> Greatest savings of human life is outlawing private car ownership. JMO


Ban car ownership? Good luck with that.


----------



## Mile HighMile645! (Oct 1, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Ban car ownership? Good luck with that.


There will always be certain roads where human driven cars are allowed, but those roads will become fewer and fewer. Typewriters were never banned, they just became obsolete.


----------

